# Adding water to kibble



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

When we got Milo from the breeder, it was recommended to soak her kibble in water for about 5-10 minutes to "pre-expand" it. She is now 8 months and we are still feeding her this way during meal times. I was curious if this continues on through their lives. Of course when we stick treats in Kongs or dispensers, we put it in dry.  Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We still do this with our 9 month old as well. A couple months ago we tried giving it to her dry, and she without fail throw it up a couple hours later.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We always wet the food, one it keeps the expansion from happening inside the dog and two it aids in keeping them hydrated while we are on the road. 

Ken


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I always put warm water on Willie's food. He will eat it "crunchy", but that way can sometimes upset his stomach. He does seem to prefer it moistened.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! I thought I was the only one! My husband complains that I still wet her food, but I think it's better for her that way.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As others have said, Softening and pre expanding it can help avoid an occasional chuck up. I just swish it around for a few minutes until it forms a nice gravy and then they get it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Also, warm filtered water brings out the flavor. Dog loves it. 

Also, they never drink enough water to really soak the kibble thoroughly and may work their kidneys a little harder (just my theory) 

Also, I always rest the dog after meals. 

One more thing, a little yoghurt with ACTICE BACTERIAL CULTURE twice a week aids in digestion.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

FWIW we haven't moistened kibble since about five months with no ill effects. People have mentioned some of the benefits of wetting all of which I think are valid. My anthropomorphic view on this is I would prefer a nice crunchy meal (and let's face it dogs do love to crunch stuff up) than a bowl of slop


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Anthropomorphic is too lare a word to swallow without a sip of water... LoL


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: Adding water to kibble*



datacan said:


> Anthropomorphic is too lare a word to swallow without a sip of water... LoL


LOL... But it's **** crunchy


----------

